# Samsung 950 Pro Temperature



## Derik Landry (Jan 28, 2017)

Recently I installed this SSD to my computer, and have noticed its running around 50 degrees Celsius which is a lot lower that my HDD. Is this normal for these drives?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 28, 2017)

Temp should have no effect on the drives operation


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2017)

Derik Landry said:


> Recently I installed this SSD to my computer, and have noticed its running around 50 degrees Celsius which is a lot lower that my HDD. Is this normal for these drives?




 Solid-state drive doesn't have moving parts like a hard drive, therefore lower temperatures tend to be normal. My guess is if you're ambient temperature is 50° the solid-state drives temperature will be 53 or four or whatever it is inside your PC case


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

its fine mine runs cooler thanks to fans over the SSD and the HDD


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Temp should have no effect on the drives operation



Until the controller overheats and throttles.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Until the controller overheats and throttles.



I believe mine runs cooler than that above, i am using a 840 pro though so the controller and NAND are probably at a different operating clock than the 850s lol


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Until the controller overheats and throttles.



70C is its limit


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I believe mine runs cooler than that above, i am using a 840 pro though so the controller and NAND are probably at a different operating clock than the 850s lol




Will check again later but never seen mine over 40c.  Maybe the OP needs better ventelation or is copying files to\from all the time.  

Anyways i believe max temp is 70c.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2017)

Jetster said:


> 70C is its limit



Yep and the 950 is well known to overheat and throttle...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Yep and the 950 is well known to overheat and throttle...




might aswell put heatsinks and a fan on it then


----------



## hapkiman (Jan 29, 2017)

Two things:

1) Firstly, yes the Samsung 950 Pro does run a little bit warmer than a lot of SSDs and/or HDDs (and can throttle at ~70C-80-C), but if you have good case flow it really isn't a problem.  I have very good case flow in a Corsair Air 540, and one of my intake fans blows across my 950 Pro.  It stays in the high 20's (C), low 30's (C), and hit 40's (C) while gaming or under heavy use (I have Origin -BF1/BF3/BF4/BFH installed on it -the highest I've ever seen it get is 45-46C).  Right now it's 31C which is pretty typical.

2) Secondly what do you mean that's* a lot lower* than your HDD?  It shouldn't be.  My Western Digital HDD 1TB hovers in the 20's (C), which is just a few degrees cooler than the M.2, which is normal.  It's 25C right now.  The newer 960 M.2 runs a little cooler, but the 950 running warm/throttling issue is pretty well documented.  Both my SATA SSDs always stay in the low 20's (C).

So I am a little confused as to your issue.  Your M.2 running at 50C is too warm, and I suspect you are not getting good airflow through your case.  And the fact that your HDD is even warmer is not good either, but really not a performance issue because it won't throttle no matter how hot it gets (and this makes me suspect even more that you have a case air flow issue).


----------

